# Beschwerde Über HWBOT



## Speedoo (7. Juli 2008)

*Beschwerde Über HWBOT*

Hallo! 

Ich habe ne kleine Beschwerde über hwbot!
Mein Profil nahme ist Speedoo ich bin im Team der PC Games Hardware Extreme und habe eine Leptop mit einem Core 2 T7200 und einer Geforce 7600 Go Grafikkarte. So wie ich das auch angegeben habe. Trotzdem wird mein Bech im 3DMark 06 nicht annerkant. Ich habe keine ahnung warum nicht. Ich habe es schon mindesten 10x probiet, immer werden mir die Punkte gestrichen und ein Gelbes Dreick erscheint. Ich glaube das es leute gibt die dennen die besser sind. Einfach mit REPOT ENTRY das ergebniss zu nichte machen um selbst die Punkte zu kassieren. Kann man da nicht machen. Oder habe ich noch ein tool vergessen zu öffnen was man unbedingt braucht, aber mehr bekomme ich nicht auf den kleinen Monitor.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Beschwerde Über HWBOT*

Soweit ich weiß, müssen mittlerweile alle 3DMark 06 und 05 Ergebnisse mit einer gültigen Validierung versehen sein. Heißt du musst dich bei Futuremark anmelden und dort bei denen dein Ergebnis speichern und dann bei HWbot den Validierungslink einfügen.


----------



## darkniz (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Beschwerde Über HWBOT*

Du hast bei dem Benchmark die falsche Auflösung benutzt. Standard sind 1280 x 1024 und du hast 1280 x 800 eingestellt, was das Benchmarkergebnis positiv beeinflusst. Damit die ganze Sache Fair bleibt, werden deine Ergebnisse immer wieder gelöscht. Um das Problem zu lösen, musst du die Settings auf default stellen. 

Der Moderator, der das Ergebnis gesperrt hat, hatte aber auch als Begründung angegeben, dass du die falsche Auflösung benutzt hast.

Hier kannst du die Regeln nochmal nachlesen.


----------

